# Ideas for finishing brich ply cornhole boards



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

A friend of mine who is not-so-handy wants to have some cornhole boards made for his cinco de mayo party. Last minute, I know. I wish he'd given me a few weeks. The plan is to construct them from 3/4" birch ply, with iron-on edge-banding on any visible edges.

I'm looking for ideas that will make the grain of the plywood pop. From what I've read about these boards, the desired final finish will be a few coats of polyurethane or polycrylic.

Bear in mind, the boards need to be usable on May 5th, so my options are limited. I figure the poly itself needs to cure a minimum of 5 days to a week before the beanbags start getting tossed on it.

Any ideas? I plan to cut all parts tonight, finish them seperately, then use pocket hole screws on the underside to assemble. So if anything is going on under the poly, it needs to have a cure time of less than 3 days before the poly goes on.

Also, if you have a suggestion that you've tried and have pictures of, pictures are always helpful.


----------



## mstenner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not sure I really understand the application here, but it sounds like this is something that doesn't require a beautiful or extremely durable finish. Are these things essentially disposable?

If that's the case, I'd feel fine with 24 hours after poly. It might be soft and susceptible to scratches, but who cares? Another option (what I'd go for) is shellac. Nothing dries faster. You can put several coats on it in a day, and it'll be ready by morning.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

It is a bean-bag toss outdoor game.










Apparently its gaining a cult following. To me, its just bean bag toss. It should be durable enough to be used, but not abused, outsied (will be stored in a garage). Hoping to make something that will withstand years of use (may need to have the finish touched up if used excessively, but that's OK). The people who are avid about this game say they like to use poly because it has the right about of slide when the bean bag hits it. I've used polycrylic before and after 5 days or so it is plenty hard enough. Not opposed to polyurethane, just didn't want the yellowing.


----------



## mstenner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ah… gotcha… I was thinking polyurethane. Well, if time is tight, you could put shellac on it for the event, and then go back over with polyacrylic after. One nice thing about shellac is that it's super-easy to touchup/repair. That same is not true for the polys.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I've already decided that I'll give him the best I can do by the party with minimal time spent. No more effort after that. With a baby on the way, I'm focusing on more important things than his bean bag game


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

I would use water base poly,if you time it right you could put 3 coats on in one day.but the temp and humidity needs to be right


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

First I'd seal it with urethane sanding sealer. Then I'd shoot it with this kit. Catalyzed clear urethane Tough as nails!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

We painted them the colors of their favorite teams.

Arlin


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

I made a set a while back. I used 2×4's for the base and cheap 3/4" ply for the top. I painted mine. I used sand texture for painting walls. It prevents the bags from sliding off the board, although some people like a little slide, I have used some that the amount of slide is irritating. Don't be too concerned about making it look perfect, although its might be hard to do. They will likely get left outside and covered in dirt and mud.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the input, guys. He showed up last night and said "I ordered red and blue bags, so I think I'm just going to paint it white." Fair enough, less work for me. We (I) built them out of 3/4" pine ply. Side are the same material, pocket-screwed to the top from underneath. Legs were made of ply too, cross-braced for rigidity, and fold up underneath the board. Pretty simple, and it cost him $40 in materials, with some leftover ply for something else. Main thing is his wife was happy with the boards and the cost.


----------

